# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Видео конвертеры

## Stych

*Служат для перевода видео файлов в различные форматы. Сюда выкладываем описание и ссылочки на программы.* 

*Auto Gordian Knot 2.45*

Одна из самых популярных программ для кодирования видео в формат DivX/XviD, обладающая интуитивно понятным интерфейсом и в меру широкой функциональностью. По сути, Auto Gordian Knot — это просто оболочка для входящих в его поставку сторонних open-source-модулей, которые с тем же успехом можно было бы использовать, скачав по отдельности. Но это заняло бы больше времени, потребовало бы возни с настройками командной строки, да и вообще вряд ли подошло бы начинающему пользователю.

А здесь все предельно наглядно: черновую работу Gordian Knot берет на себя. Доступные входные форматы: AVI, MPEG, VOB. Предварительное редактирование или выбор фрагмента файла для кодирования программой не поддерживаются, зато, если эти функции вам и не нужны, то более удачный бесплатный конвертер найти вряд ли получится.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Total Video Converter* 3.11
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Конвертер который преобразовывает практически любые видеофайлы в форматы 3gp (видеофайлы, используемыми мобильными телефонами), mp4, psp, iPod, swf, flv, DVD, VCD, avi, mpeg Имеется встроенный плеер для аудио\видео файлов и множество других очень полезных функций. Также умеет вырезать аудио из видео.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] перезалито 10,02,2011

----------


## Pasha_49

*ImTOO MPEG Encoder Ultimate 5.1.24 Build 0430*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Самый мощный из линейки от ImTOO Software Studio, высококачественный конвертор широкого спектра видео-файлов . Позволяет конвертировать файлы любых форматов, таких как AVI, MPEG, DivX, WMV, MP4, MOV, FLV, 3GP, PSP MPEG-4, iPod MPEG-4 и т.д. 

Помимо этого программа может извлекать аудиодорожку из видео-файлов, конвертировать большинство популярных звуковых форматов, таких как MP3, WMA, WAV, AAC, M4A и т.д. С помощью ImTOO MPEG Encoder можно быстро и с высоким качеством конвертировать любой файл в мобильные форматы 3GP, FLV, PSP, Zune, iPod, iPhone, Apple TV для дальнейшего использования в портативных устройствах. Имеется два режима работы программы: расширенны и пошаговый, с помощником. Начинающему пользователю легче работать в пошаговом режиме, а опытному пользователю предоставляется возможность использовать множество настроек для конвертирования видео в расширенном режиме.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate 5.1.21.0209*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Поддерживает большинство популярных видео форматов, в том числе DVD, VCD, SVCD, MOV, RM, AVI, MPEG, MPEG1, MPEG2, MPEG4, WMV, 3GP, h264 и т.д. Присутствует возможность конвертирования в iPod и PSP видео. Кроме того, Xilisoft Video Converter позволяет с легкостью извлекать аудио из видео с последующим конвертированием в MP2, MP3, AC3, RA, M4A, OGG, AAC и другие форматы.
Поддержка h264, PSP MPEG4 AVC, пакетный режим конвертирования, предварительный просмотр в встроенном проигрывателе, выбор и настройка аудио и видео кодеков, настройка параметров конвертирования, простой и удобный интерфейс.

Основные возможности:
- содержит: 3GP Video Converter, iPod Video Converter, PSP Video Converter, Zune Video Converter, AVI MPEG Converter, MP4 Video Converter, MOV Converter, MKV to MPEG converter, etc.;
- конвертация между всеми популярными видео форматами включая: AVI, MPEG, WMV, DivX, MP4, H.264/MPEG-4 AVC, RM, MOV, XviD, 3GP, FLV и т.д
- конвертация звука в популярные звуковые файлы, включая: MP2, MP3, WMA, WAV, РА, M4A, AAC, AC3 и OGG, а также конвертацию между этими звуковыми форматами;
- извлечение изображения из видео с сохранением как JPG, PNG, GIF, BMP, SWF;
- конвертация изображений для видео в AVI, FLV, SWF, MOV, 3GP, WMV, и т.д.
- поддерживает декодирование APE, CUE и риппинг audio CD
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

Мagicbyte.3gp.video.converter.v1.2.25.416-te

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Конвертируем любой видеофайл для просмотра на мобильном телефоне!
Magicbyte 3GP Video Converter - Мощнейшее средство для конвертации любого видео в формат *3gp ( широко используется в мобильных телефонах). К примеру берем обычный видео-клип (20-50 mb) и превращаем его в файл *3gp (2-5 mb), вливаем этот файл в телефон и наслаждаемся любимым клипом. Программа позволяет перегонять в *3gp фактически из любых форматов, а конкретно из таких: MPEG, VOB (DVD), AVI, DV, MOV, animated GIF, SWF, MPEG4, WMV, ASF, WAV, WMA, MP3, 3GP, m4a, mp4, h264, MP2, OGG, m4v. Работает очень быстро.



Кроме этого, программа умеет конвертировать не только в *3gp, но и в другие видео-форматы, то есть умеет работать как стандартный видео-конвертер, таким образом, совмещая в себе возможности сразу нескольких программ. Рекомендую! 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Demik_75

*Movavi Video Converter v10.2.1*

*Movavi Video Converter* - это мощный инструмент для конвертации видео, включая видео высокого разрешения, 
DVD и звука в любые медиаформаты, для любых мобильных устройств, а также все необходимые инструменты 
для обработки и редактирования видео. Вместе с Movavi Video Converter устанавливается универсальный 
плеер Movavi - проигрывайте любые медиафайлы включая видео высокого разрешения и DVD.

Конвертируйте незащищенные от копирования DVD в любые медиаформаты. 
Сохраняйте многоканальный звук при конвертации видео и DVD в AVI формат.
Используя технологию NVIDIA CUDA, Movavi Video Converter существенно ускоряет 
обработку и конвертацию видео на компьютерах с видеокартой, поддерживающей 
технологию NVIDIA CUDA. Конвертируйте видео и DVD для iPod в 8 раз быстрее!

*ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ ПРОГРАММЫ:*




> • Поддержка всех популярных форматов 
> Movavi Видео Конвертер поддерживает более 170 видео, аудио и графических форматов.
> • Конвертация видео высокого разрешения 
> Конвертируйте видео высокого разрешения в любой формат, или выбирайте HD в качестве выходного формата.
> • Конвертация DVD* 
> Конвертируйте незащищенные от копирования DVD в любые медиаформаты. Сохраняйте многоканальный звук при конвертации видео и DVD в AVI формат.
> • Сохранение саундтрека 
> Извлекайте звук из видео и DVD и сохраняйте его в одном из популярных аудиоформатов.
> • Захват кадра из видео или DVD
> ...




*!!!НОВИНКА!!!*




> *Оптимальное соотношение размера и качества:*
> Новая возможность автоматического подбора значения битрейта обеспечивает наилучший баланс между качеством и размером файла конвертируемого видео. Если вы конвертируете видео в MPEG-4, MPEG 1-2, H.264, WMV, или FLV (с кодеком H.264 codec), сохраняя исходные характеристики видеофайла, вы можете выбрать опцию «Автоматический битрейт» в настройках кодека. 
> 
> *Настройка параметров видео- и аудиоформатов:* 
> Продвинутые пользователи оценят возможность вручную настроить параметры видео- и аудиоформатов: битрейт, пропорции видео и многое другое. 
> 
> *Настраиваемое качество и размер готового видео:* 
> Регулятор «Качество результата» позволяет настроить качество и размер видеофайла, который получится после конвертации, за несколько секунд.




*Платформа: Windows XP, Vista,Windows 7
Язык интерфейса: английский + русский
Лекарство: есть*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Demik_75

*Any Video Converter Professional 3.1.8*

*Год выхода*: 2011
*Версия:* 3.1.8
*Операционная система:* Windows® 2000/XP/Vista/7
*Язык интерфейса*: Multilanguage/Русский
*Лекарство:* Присутствует
*Размер:* 25,8 Мб

*Any Video Converter Professional* - программа для конвертирования видео файлов. Позволяет перекодировать популярные видео форматы (AVI, MOV, RM, MPEG, DVD, WMV, MP4 и FLV) в DVD, VCD, MP4 или FLV. В утилите присутствует возможность использовать для кодирования файлов как готовые профили с установленными параметрами видео, которые ориентированы на определенные устройства (бытовой DVD-проигрыватель, мобильный телефон), так и самостоятельно подбирать свои настройки конвертирования. Перед началом кодирования видео, его можно просмотреть во встроенном проигрывателе. В программе есть функция конвертирования только выбранного участка видео файла, для чего во встроенном плеере достаточно указать начало и конец нужного отрезка.





> -Дружественный интерфейс, проста в использовании.
> -Конвертирует все видео форматы для Apple Ipod Video, Sony PSP и других...
> -Пакетное конвертирование любых видео форматов, включая AVI, WMV, ASF, MPG, MP4 и т.д.
> -Поддержка DivX и Xvid AVI форматов, импортирующих и экспортирующих видео.
> -Поддержка по умолчанию видео / аудио настроек, или возможность пользователю настроить параметры видео и аудио самостоятельно.
> -Имеет опцию, просмотра видео в режиме реального времени до перехода.
> - Потрясающая скорость и качество видео и звука.




*УСТАНОВКА:*
Установить программу, но НЕ ЗАПУСКАТЬ. Скопируйте файл "avcdrm.dll" в папку с программой и замените оригинал. 
Всё, приятной работы!

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

----------


## АВИАТОР

> Total Video Converter 3.11


Ссылка нерабочая,просьба перезалить,если не сложно

----------


## Sanych

Total Video Converter 3.11 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## zomber51

предлагаю вашему вниманию прогу не только для конвертации но и для создания медиа на платнике вы полностью найдёте её описание а скачать можно по гостю
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

> предлагаю вашему вниманию прогу не только для конвертации но и для создания медиа на платнике вы полностью найдёте её описание а скачать можно по гостю
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Там лежит - *InterVideo WinDVD Creator* - многоплановая программа общего назначения для захвата, редактирования и вывода видео. Интересно, что при установке под русскую версию Windows XP ее интерфейс автоматически оказывается также на русском языке! Программа поддерживает запись результирующего видео на CD/DVD диск, а также вывод на DV-устройство (цифровую камеру, магнитофон) через порт IEEE 1394 (FireWire). InterVideo "прикладывает" данную программу к различным устройствам захвата, поэтому ее встроенные возможности управления несколько упрощены. Так, MPEG-2 поток при захвате регулируется с помощью заданных профилей ("шаблонов"): DVD...Best...Good и т.д.

Общее количество предлагаемых для редактирования захваченного видео эффектов и титров не очень велико, но вполне достаточно для того, чтобы "оживить" при монтаже любой фильм. Что касается создания образа DVD диска, то программа предлагает выбор встроенных фоновых картинок (тем). Впрочем, можно использовать и любые другие имеющиеся у вас на компьютере! С ее помощью можно выполнить авторскую компоновку меню, выбор кнопок меню и, наконец, музыкальное сопровождение меню - что немаловажно. Программа позволяет создавать DVD диски.

----------


## zomber51

Народ,может кто-нить знает прогу-кодер  русскоязычную с полноценной поддержкой cuda?

----------


## SDS

Movavi Video Converter v10.2.1 - сильный конвертер, могу версию "portable_rus" залить, если кому надо - 100Mb примерно.

----------

